# Disappointed with the Slice seeder



## 87Fethers (Apr 25, 2018)

I rented a Slice seeder (Claussen self-propelled) 12 days ago, bought a 50 pound bag of "Evergreen" grass seed from Blue Seal and went at it. I put down milo and some starter fertilizer as well. I can't say that I'm happy with the results so far.
I calibrated the machine and I was getting plenty of seed down and I've been watering three times a day. For comparison, I also did some spots that I couldn't reach 2 or 3 days earlier with my own version of lawn patch. I fill a wheelbarrow with soil, dump a bunch of peatmoss in it, add some grass seed, and mix it up. Granted, I did do the patchwork 3 or 4 days prior, but still, I didn't expect results like this. Also, I've been watering 3 times a day

Here are the results so far.
I rented a Slice seeder (Claussen self-propelled) 12 days ago, bought a 50 pound bag of "Evergreen" grass seed from Blue Seal and went at it. I put down milo and some starter fertilizer as well. I can't say that I'm happy with the results so far.
I calibrated the machine and I was getting plenty of seed down and I've been watering three times a day. For comparison, I also did some spots that I couldn't reach 2 or 3 days earlier with my own version of lawn patch. I fill a wheelbarrow with soil, dump a bunch of peatmoss in it, add some grass seed, and mix it up. Granted, I did do the patchwork 3 or 4 days prior, but still, I didn't expect results like this. Also, I've been watering 3 times a day

Here are the results so far. All these areas were bare before.

You can't even tell that I made 2 passes at a 90 degree angle



This was done with the patch


This was also line seeded.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

Sorry to hear this. I've found that slice-seeders aren't very useful unless the ground is VERY level.

Maybe it will come along in a few days, the seed should still be there (where is there?).


----------



## 87Fethers (Apr 25, 2018)

probasestealer said:


> Sorry to hear this. I've found that slice-seeders aren't very useful unless the ground is VERY level.
> 
> Maybe it will come along in a few days, the seed should still be there (where is there?).


There is new hampshire! I agree on the level ground being important. looks like I'm going to do a lot of dirt spreading.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I've never used one myself, but several forum members report using a seed slicer and _then_ seeding with a broadcast spreader. You accomplish creating a seed bed and having a little more control over where your seed goes. If I were doing a full reno, I would consider going this route, or using a mechanical dethatcher at a setting where the soil is moved around a little bit.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I considered a slice seeder but the advice I got was that it basically just drops the seed out not into any particular slices it may make. For that you would need something like the Ryan overseeder that places each seed, through a tube, into a little cut it makes.

http://www.ryanturf.com/ryan-why-overseed/


----------



## NewEnglander (Aug 20, 2018)

87Fethers said:


> probasestealer said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear this. I've found that slice-seeders aren't very useful unless the ground is VERY level.
> ...


Hey! I'm in NH too. Near me in Nashua you can rent a soil spreader. IMO it's well worth it if you're getting materials delivered and can transport the thing. Make hours of work minutes.

Sorry about the experience though, I know all too well what it's like to put the effort in and get frustrated. Don't give up! And don't pave the lawn, I came close once 😀


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

87Fethers said:


> probasestealer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Haha, you're too literal.


----------

